# Division 2 Ausstattungsmods System und Protokoll



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (7. April 2019)

Hey, ich finde leider nirgends ne Info was ich mit den Ausstatungsmods System und Protokoll machen soll???

Passt in alle Austattungs Mod Plätze des Typs System bzw. Protokoll ist die vorhandene Erkläung.



Also ich habe verschiedene Waffen und Ausrüstungsgegenstände, wo bitte greife ich auf System oder Protokoll zu um was zu modden?

Bestimmt ne blöde Frage, da sonst keiner das Problem hat


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (8. April 2019)

Also die Frage ist so doof dass noch nichtmal jemand trollen will&#55357;&#56842;&#55358;&#56596;???


----------



## CiD (8. April 2019)

Na, die Ausstattungsmods für System und Protokoll passen in die Ausstattungsmodplätze für System und Protokoll. Logisch, oder.  
Ins Inventar gehen, Ausrüstungsgegenstand auswählen und F drücken (genau so wie man bei Waffen Mods anbringt). Natürlich passen die Mods nur in Ausstattungsmodplätze für System und Protokoll.


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (9. April 2019)

Also ich habe im Inventar nur Waffen, Fähigkeiten und Ausrüstung, also in den Teilbereichen davon finde ich dann System oder Protokolle zum modden? 

Ich kann die mods meist nicht wirklich zuordnen....
verbessertes Gift usw. 

schonmal danke


----------



## CiD (9. April 2019)

Moment, ich glaub du missverstehst da etwas (oder etwa ich?). 

Ausrüstungmods sind vom Typ *System* oder *Protokoll*.

Diese Mods, sofern du welche besitzt, findest du im Inventar RECHTS neben den Knieschonern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der ersten Kategorie findet man Ausrüstungsmods vom Typ *System*:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der zweiten Kategorie findet man Ausrüstungsmods vom Typ *Protokoll*:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Mods kannst du an deine Ausrüstungsgegenstände (Holster, Rucksack, Weste etc.) anbringen, sofern die Ausrüstungsgegenstände Modplätze haben. Beispiel Weste:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Weste hat 3 Modplätze, zu erkennen an den Vierecken neben dem kleinen Kreis (Kreis ist für Skins), oder auch in der Eigenschaftenübersicht für das angeklickte Item.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um ein Mod Am Ausrüstungsgegenstand anzubringen, muss du den Gegenstand anklicken und dann F drücken um das entsprechende Fenster aufzurufen. Sieht dann so aus (ignoriere die Waffe):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In den leeren Vierecken kann man Mods platzieren (sofern man welche hat die passen). Das macht man in dem man darauf klickt oder die Leertaste drückt.
Anschließend öffnet sich eine Liste mit verfügbaren und passenden Mods (entweder vom Typ SYSTEM oder PROTOKOLL).
Einfach ein Mod auswählen und per Leertaste oder Doppelklick im Modslot platzieren.

Nicht jedes Item hat Modplätze und auch die Slotanzahl variiert.

Hier mal noch was zum lesen: mydivision.net: Ausstattungs-Mods

Hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen, HF!


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (16. Mai 2019)

CiD schrieb:


> Moment, ...



Hey, oh du hattest dir ja voll die Arbeit gemacht, nachdem ich dann einige Zeit den Bildschirm angestarrrt hatte, habe ich es dann verstanden. Mein Problem war dass ich die Mods bei der Ausrüstung nicht fand, weil die entweder keine Plätze hatten. Dann das keine Fertigkeitspunkte vorhanden waren und die mods nicht aktiv waren.... und außerdem alles irgendwie vor lauter Loot keinen großen Sinn gemacht hat bis man Weltrang 5 Stufe 500 ist.
Aber seit dem bin ich am rumprobieren wie in einem Rollenspiel

Das hier ist supi: Brandset Builder | SHD Technology


----------

